# Are we ready for St. V & Grenadines?



## carolinasailors (Apr 26, 2007)

We're fairly new sailors--been sailing with our toddler for almost 2 years now. Recently purchased our first sailboat which is in Charleston, SC--35 ft Beneteau. We've been to BVI's 3 times and now contemplating something a little different. Our four year old does well on the boat. Wondering how different St. Vincent and the Grenadines are from the BVI's? We'd like to go late October or early November. What should we know?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

First...wait till hurricane season is truly over! 
Next...it is not difficult sailing but you do have to pay a bit more attention to where reefs and rocks are and there is less shelter so you need to plan your anchorages. 
I would also avoid St. Vinent proper as much as possible and be careful to lock things up at all times. 
The Doyle Guide to the Windward Islands is a great reference an planning tool for you. The Grenadines are beautiful and the water and reefs are great. Also you should plan some time in Bequia and Cariacou. If your stay is more than a week, your check in at Cariacou is also your entry into Grenada and a visit to St. George might be of interest. Conversely, you could head north to St. Lucia and see the Pitons and the Volcano which is spectacular. 
Between the main islands as you come out of the lee you can get a lot more wind funneling through the islands and you should watch the water carefully for signs of this as it can catch you unaware if you aren't paying attention. Have fun!


----------



## carolinasailors (Apr 26, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Camaraderie!
We definitely plan to pick up the Doyle Guide. It appears to be a less traveled destination simply becuase it's quite difficult to get to.

Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I 've sailed up and down the leewards and find that they are pretty easy to navigate about. It's pretty close to prefect sailing with reliable trade winds.

Doyle is super.

You'll enjoy it.. if the winds are "normal".

jef
sv shiva


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam,
I'm curious about your comment on St Vincent. Before we got hit with the kid's college bills we often vacationed on Young Island just off St Vincent proper. Chartered out of there once or twice also. I found it to be a beautiful place with great sailing and always felt safe. But that was long ago, have things changed?


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

My sense is you have two main factors re the locals and sailors.

Some see them as revenue and play the welcoming hosts.

Others are resentful of the rich white guys who come to their paradise and leave nothing or add nothing. They're resentful.

I understand both. And they both steal with different means.

jef
sv shiva


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Bigger Water*

CS: I'll add to Cam's description.................the difference I've found between BVI vs the Leeward/Windwards is the "open water" you will experience between islands especially on longer legs. Both swells & waves depending on weather conditions. That can be an eye opener or surprise to some especially crew who are not completely passionate about the sailing action.
It also has to be factored into navigation plans depending on time of year & prevailing winds.
It can be thrilling or "bumpy" depending on the day & location. But there's always rum at the end.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

TE...things have changed on the main island around Kingstown on land more so than in the anchorage. I think young island will be quite safe from violence but always lock your stuff and kink up.


----------

